# My shin won't recover



## Shims (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been conditioning my shin for a long time and it's pretty strong and solid now, so I have this stupid tendency to sometimes kick and see how hard objects are, when I really shouldn't, about 5 days ago I kicked pretty hard on a log, in general my leg feels totally ok, but on direct contact with that specific point in my shin it's still pretty painful and doesn't really seem to heal, it's also still a bit swollen, never happened to me that it took so long to recover, any advices for faster recovery? aside from good diet rich in bone building materials.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 12, 2010)

In my technical opinion you should stop abusing logs , it is not only damaging your shin , but more importantly it is inhumane.

I have a good mind to report you to *P.E.T.L*
_PEOPLE FOR THE ETHICAL TREATMENT OF LOGS_


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tsk, tsk, this is your shins telling you not to be stupid and go around hitting things, 'conditioning' your shins merely means you are trying to deaden the nerves in them, it doesn't mean they won't be damaged when hitting hard objects as you've found out. Pain is your body's way of telling you something is wrong, don't train to get rid of that reflex, it may save your life one day.
Oh and see a doc about the damage you have done.


----------



## Shims (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea I know I should stop and that it's very stupid kicking logs but conditioning is not only deadening the nerves, conditioning is more about creating micro fractures in the bone to cause calcification and hardening, pretty much same way muscle is built, over years of conditioning you can literally cause your bones to become hard as stone. oh and tez, it was a dead log hehe, I'm a good person!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Shims said:


> Yea I know I should stop and that it's very stupid kicking logs but conditioning is not only deadening the nerves, conditioning is more about creating micro fractures in the bone to cause calcification and hardening, pretty much same way muscle is built, over years of *conditioning you can literally cause your bones to become hard as stone.* oh and tez, it was a dead log hehe, I'm a good person!


 
Yeah right lol, our fighters train in Thailand and the instructors shins aren't like stone!
Log might be dead but all those poor beasties that live in it...homeless!


----------



## Nibla (Jul 12, 2010)

Sheesh, tell me about it. I had my first fight 2 weeks ago and the right shin still wakes me up.

After the 2 weeks of research, consensus seems to be arnica, rhus tox, etc creams, hot and cold baths, and rest. You could try the pills if you believe in homeopathy. I'm playing with arnica creme and epsom salt hot and cold foot bath. Couple more days and I'll be brave enough for a decent massage.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 12, 2010)

Shims said:


> I've been conditioning my shin for a long time and it's pretty strong and solid now, so I have this stupid tendency to sometimes kick and see how hard objects are, when I really shouldn't, about 5 days ago I kicked pretty hard on a log, in general my leg feels totally ok, but on direct contact with that specific point in my shin it's still pretty painful and doesn't really seem to heal, it's also still a bit swollen, never happened to me that it took so long to recover, any advices for faster recovery? aside from good diet rich in bone building materials.


 
I crushed my shin directly against my buddies bent knee once and it took me months to recover completely.

When it first happened, I couldn't put any weight on it, and it hurt constantly and bruised very badly. The pain went down, but I kept training so I was constantly banging into it again and again, which hurt like it was breaking every time. The massive bruising took forever to drain down into my foot, which turned it black for a day or so. Eventually, it healed, but my shin bone was a subtly different shape and texture after that.

RICE. What else can you do? Try not to put to much pressure on it, try not to keep injuring it. If it's broken, see a doctor. Other than that, time heals all wounds. They just don't always heal straight.


-Rob


----------



## Shims (Jul 13, 2010)

Nah it's far from being that severe(broken), ice and heat-cold intervals seems to do a nice job helping it, I think in a few days it'll be ok, seems like that bump is there to stay though hehe, guess I learned my lesson.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 26, 2010)

lmao kicking logs to see how hard they are? haha ok how about strengthening ur shins with sticks not too hard! but just rub the sticks firmly up and down ur shins a few times to warm them up and tapping a broom stick or wooden stick on them not stupidly hard just enuf to feel sum pain and methodically hitting them on the inside and outside from top to bottom like smacking them with the stick not so much of a "hitting thing" if that makes sense!

remember the trees that the thai kicked are nowhere near as hard as the trees we have in america!!! lol so dnt think any old tree will do!

i remember one time when i was still new to kicking i was round kicking a bag that is inbetween two poles and you shouldnt have any trouble kicking the bag except that this one particular time i was tired and over pivoted and nailed the metal pole dead on my leg and i will never forget how bad that felt! took me atleast 2.5 weeks to recover considering i went back as soon as i could walk without limpimg and didnt wait for the pain to completely subside!


----------



## Nomad (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmmm... I still have a dent in my shin from about 1 1/2 years ago when I decided to take a short cut and hop over a stone half-wall... and missed.  In retrospect, I'm surprised the bone didn't break, though the wound itself was pretty messy.  

And yes, this was to avoid walking 20 feet out of my direct path.   Not one of my most graceful moves, especially since it was just around the level of the bottom of my gi, so I had to deal with several inquiries of "Wow... how did that happen?!" in class.

Doing that sort of thing deliberately and often doesn't appeal much to me.


----------

